# Ready To Ditch The Whole Thing



## DK0817 (Jun 9, 2010)

I stumbled on this site looking on the net for advice and read some of the other posts on here. Glad to see I'm not the only one suffering from the drought. Allow me to vent but I've been married for 8 years and have suffered through a lack of sex for the whole time practically. My wife would not have sex before we got married (which was fine with me) but after only was active with me for a few years (and by active I mean 5 times, maybe). Now we're 8 years into it and there's nothing happening at all. We have a son who's 3 1/2 an we both work but I always find the time for us somehow. Her use of that time though is to sleep etc. I'm at the point now where I am ready to find someone else in my life. This is total bull****. I have spoken with her on numerous occasions as affectionately as I could about the matter and have tried numerous time to initiate sex but to no success. I think I deserve better than all this bull****. I love my child but I'm a human being too and this **** is going to put me in the grave early. I'm in my early 30's and I'm not about to go another 40 like this. Thanks for reading.


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

5 times in 8 years! I'm sure she must realise not many men would be so patient. 

So what reason did she give you for the lack of sex and what is her attitude towards your frustration?


----------



## TommysDad (Jun 2, 2010)

How about suing her for spousal abandonment? Maybe breach of contract.

Just trying to lighten the load a bit. 


I once suggested in marriage counseling that we compromise about sexual activity. She wanted sex once a month and I wanted it every day. So I proposed every other day since it was an average between the two numbers. This is how men think or women with good common sense. A deal to make everyone happy. But neither my wife or the counselor thought what I proposed was fair. 

The moral to the story is, either suck it up because you love her and you dont want to be away from your son. Or Cheat (Although is it really cheating if you are only sleeping with one person?) and be happy. Atleast my two options let you keep your son close to you. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

TommysDad said:


> Or Cheat (Although is it really cheating if you are only sleeping with one person?) and be happy.


:scratchhead:

Are you Whynot's male counterpart???


----------



## thetruth (May 15, 2010)

you're right that it is completely unacceptable and unfair to you but I don't like to condone outright cheating...maybe you could suggest to her that you could take a mistress? since she's not fulfilling her wifely duties but you still love her and want to remain a family she'd be OK with that?


----------

